# Help Framing a plywood aquarium stand



## UsAndThem (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey everyone

So I`ve decided to build a plywood aquarium stand and i need some advice on framing it. the dimensions are as follows

48"L x 24" W x 31"`H and it needs to support the weight of a 100 gallon aquarium. the sides,Back, top,bottom and middle support brace will consist of 2 x pieces of 3/4" thick plywood glued together. There will be no Plywood on the front except for the doors.

1) What is the best type of glue to hold the plywood together at the Seams/joints ?

2) Should all the joints be screwed together where the seams / joints meet ?

3) is 1 center support piece enough to properly support all of the weight or are more needed ?

4) would some sort of internal framework with be recommended or is plywood enough?

I've included a picture of someone elses DIY as a reference to what I am trying to achieve.

Thank you for any support !


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

